# Flo and Nell update...



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

Jedi Nell










Kisses









Sunbathing

























Ladylike


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Oooh stunning ,could you please post me a pic of Nell when she was a pup, My George is also a SYLML pup and would like to see how Nell has changed, thanks


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Just seen all these on our other forum Beth- I love your girls as you know


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

What lovely photos. So teddy bear like


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I can't believe how much she has grown, lovely pics.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Nell has grown so much and her coat looks darker. They are lovely together.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Nells coat looks amazing 

Loving the girls sunbathing .... thank you for sharing these beautiful pics with us xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhh we were over due an update, Nell has so grown up and Flo's coat is so curly like Wilfs x


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

curt3007 said:


> Oooh stunning ,could you please post me a pic of Nell when she was a pup, My George is also a SYLML pup and would like to see how Nell has changed, thanks


Sure heres a selection of pics in age order


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Aw thanks for the baby pics, lovely to see how she's changed


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh, I am melting here I love your girls. And have to admit all the pink toys and bowls look so cute. What a stunning colour Nell has. Lush!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh I missed this post earlier! look at how big nell has gotten!! she is so beautiful!


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

This is so how I want my girls to be together - fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh how beautiful they are together, fabulous photos 
I'm sure your girls will be just like them Michelle


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I don't remember....what is their age difference?


----------



## annemarie (Aug 3, 2011)

strangeland86 said:


>


is ur dog from sylml she is stunning


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi Bethany, it's been ages since I've seen pics of Flo and Nell and she looks great, a fantastic colour - the reds and apricots are my fav colours  Flo also looking great and they clearly are the best of friends.


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Just seeing this post now. Wow, Nell has amazing coloring!! I love it! The 'lady like' photo made me laugh out loud because Bella does the exact same thing!!! Loves the belly rubs!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Loving Jedi Nell. Great pics as always. I think Nell has to be one of fav doggies on here, she always looks so cute.


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> I don't remember....what is their age difference?


Nell is nearly 8 months and flo is just under 2 years. (1 yr 11months nearly)


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

annemarie said:


> is ur dog from sylml she is stunning


Hi. Yes Nell is from sylml


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks Bethany lovely pics,and i would like to say how gorgeous your girls are,Nell is the cutest Cockapoo ever! and i just love that deep apricot colour,she is stunning


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi

Stunning red cockapoo puupy you have. I am considering a Sylml puppy. Is she an American minature? Who were her parents if you don't mind me asking?

Eleanor


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Bethany i can remember coming on here before i got Buddy when you first saw Nell ,she is stunning can i ask how big she is she still looks very small (well everyone does compared to Buddy),if i was to get another id love one like her x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ha Ha Donna! you now have a big poo and want a smaller one next time and I have a smaller poo and now want a taller one!!! 

Nell is definitely lush and gorgeous!!

What colour was the poodle stud? We are planning to get our 2nd pup from a dark red working cocker mum and apricot poodle dad, who has faded so am wondering if all the pups will tend to fade or maybe stay a deep colour like mum? I guess it is so difficult to tell.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I love Bethany's Flo & Nell ... stunning cockapoos  I love the photos of them together ...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH BETHANY!!! what have you done to me again!!! little baby nell pics are what made me want a second pooch so badly!!! she is just so gorgeous and I love how strong her colouring is!! I am so in love with them!!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow 
They are just the cutest pics. I love them. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Scary how quickly they grow !


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

You always have the most beautiful photos! Gorgeous 'poos


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lovely photos of two gorgeous Poos


----------

